# May I see some electric rad fan setups?



## 1968 Q8 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking to retrofit my stock '68 to electric fan cooling. Just want to get a sense of how any of you have yours setup. Key questions are: What size fan & cfm? Single fan or dual? How easy or difficult is it to mount it within the existing shroud (to appear stock)? I should add that the car has a/c, works when charged, and has a M/T, so no trans cooling.

Thanks, look forward to the upgrade!

- Dan


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

I convert a lot of older cars to electric fan setups. I try to get as close to 4,000cfm as possible. Especially on an AC car. I prefer duals. Duals with a full rad shroud are best. You'll need some type of controller. Some will come with their own controller where you can twist the knob to set the desired turn-on temp with built in relays so you just run power, ground and acc power. The nicer ones will have a provision for A/C override where you can run your 12volt A/C activation to the controller and it will kick the fan on no matter the temp when you switch the AC on. If you get a fan setup that does not come with a controller you can get a cheapy after market fan controller that comes with a temp probe, relay, circuit breaker, and dial knob for temp setting.

Just make sure your electrical system has enough amperage to run. The bigger fans can draw 25-50 amps total. Always use at least a 10awg wire to run power to the relay and fan (each fan on a separate 10awg if duals). And I never run them direct to key on power as it will tax the system during startup. I prefer Flex-a-lite. Derale is also great. Also, it doesn't necessarily have to be made specifically for your car. Just measure you radiator and look for fans that fit that dimension.


----------

